# Google/Panoramio/Street Viewer missing in BMW Live



## DTee (Dec 7, 2012)

yreiser said:


> As I already said, change your country in BMW Live to another one. If I choose Belgium, neither google nor StreetView is available. When I switch over to Germany, everything shows up and is working.


Ok, will try it accordingly although my selection is Germany now as well.

Hope for the best & will update everybody accordingly.

Thanks.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> That...is a problem. CMB_MEDIA is codeable and needs a CAFD.
> 
> Do this:
> 
> ...


Thanks! I got the cafd back. But I went through all the steps again and it still shows bmw online, when I update services it still showing bmw assist.

Whats weird is that my fa never had 612, 633 or 639. Is it possible there is a different number for bmw assist?

I also seem to be getting this error when VO coding HU_CIC

cdDeploy ProcessedWithError
cafd_000000f9-007_003_022 ProcessedWithError

The error went away wend I added 616 to VO

UPDATE-----

I activated live and internet (forgot about that)

I click on live after updating services and it says service not available

I click on internet and it says other bmw assist options are enable. (dont remember the exact wording)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

djsaad1 said:


> Thanks! I got the cafd back. But I went through all the steps again and it still shows bmw online, when I update services it still showing bmw assist.
> 
> Whats weird is that my fa never had 612, 633 or 639. Is it possible there is a different number for bmw assist?
> 
> ...


What car is this on?

What is your Bluetooth Option code?

You should have 615 not 616 in your VO:

S615A Expanded BMW Online Information
S616A BMW Online

Do you have both in there now?

Do you have an CMB_ECALL module in your SVT?


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> What car is this on?
> 
> What is your Bluetooth Option code?
> 
> ...


I believe my bluetooth option code is 6nf

car is an f06 650i

I didn't have 615 or 616. When I added 615, VO coding HU_CIC would give me an error, if I removed 615 or added 616 the error would go away.

I do have a CMB_ECALL module.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

djsaad1 said:


> I believe my bluetooth option code is 6nf
> 
> car is an f06 650i
> 
> ...


Option 6NF is the Phone Cradle.

Since you have CMB_ECALL, you have a Telematics Combox (BMW Assist). Your Bluetooth code is likely 6NL BMW Assist with enhanced Bluetooth and USB.

You have to kill 6NL and replace it with 6NK is my guess, and then replace 616 with 615.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

That makes sense, I put everything back to default, but will try again when I get back in town next week. 

Has anyone tried to code the bmw assist premium features without having to pay for them.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

djsaad1 said:


> That makes sense, I put everything back to default, but will try again when I get back in town next week.
> 
> Has anyone tried to code the bmw assist premium features without having to pay for them.


Aren't the "premium features" human based (concierge)?


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Aren't the "premium features" human based (concierge)?


The catalog is a little confusing, there is a news, stocks, weather, and google search option. But it refers to it as two different things. Assist convenience plan and BMW online.


----------



## DTee (Dec 7, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, they do different things, so if all 3 are not set, maybe you get partial functionality. It's not all or none.
> 
> Speed is no issue. I used BMW Live with a tethered Verizon 3G Blackberry.


Hi Shawn,

Tested but it still doesn't show. By the way my unit is NBT & not CIC. Is there great difference?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DTee said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Tested but it still doesn't show. By the way my unit is NBT & not CIC. Is there great difference?
> 
> Thanks.


Well, with NBT the Combox is built into HU_NBT, so you have no dedicated CMB_MEDIA module, and the HU_NBT has no equivalent TELEMATIK_VIN coding, so I have no idea how to make this work with HU_NBT and magic VIN.


----------



## DTee (Dec 7, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Well, with NBT the Combox is built into HU_NBT, so you have no dedicated CMB_MEDIA module, and the HU_NBT has no equivalent TELEMATIK_VIN coding, so I have no idea how to make this work with HU_NBT and magic VIN.


Noted Shawn, may the force be with me then. Shall try alternatives then but please feel free to share your thoughts if anything comes to your mind on this issue.

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DTee said:


> Noted Shawn, may the force be with me then. Shall try alternatives then but please feel free to share your thoughts if anything comes to your mind on this issue.
> 
> Thanks.


Will do. I have searched NBT CAFD, CAFD_00000DED_001_019_009, and I have found nowhere to alter the Head Unit VIN. :bawling:


----------



## DTee (Dec 7, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Will do. I have searched NBT CAFD, CAFD_00000DED_001_019_009, and I have found nowhere to alter the Head Unit VIN. :bawling:


Maybe because NBT module is too new but i believed with enough trial and error, it could be done. Will work on it on my side as well. Once there are any results, I will post it to keep everybody informed.

Thanks.


----------



## kon (Jan 6, 2013)

DTee said:


> Maybe because NBT module is too new but i believed with enough trial and error, it could be done. Will work on it on my side as well. Once there are any results, I will post it to keep everybody informed.
> 
> Thanks.


DTEE, for Singapore car, try enabling BMW Online instead of BMW Live. For BMW Online, the features enabled depends on the region/country you select, i.e. if you select Asia, you will only get news & weather.

Alternatively, use VO code 6AL, instead of updating the FDL.

For F30, non-NBT, this is how we've been activating.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kon said:


> DTEE, for Singapore car, try enabling BMW Online instead of BMW Live. For BMW Online, the features enabled depends on the region/country you select, i.e. if you select Asia, you will only get news & weather.
> 
> Alternatively, use VO code 6AL, instead of updating the FDL.
> 
> For F30, non-NBT, this is how we've been activating.


But if you use 6AL, that is BMW Live, not BMW Online.


----------



## DTee (Dec 7, 2012)

Found a Expanded BMW Online Information specs within the car with the following code.

S615A	*ERWEITERTE BMW ONLINE INFORMATION	*Expanded BMW Online Information

Wonder if we change this VO and whether will it help?


----------



## DTee (Dec 7, 2012)

kon said:


> DTEE, for Singapore car, try enabling BMW Online instead of BMW Live. For BMW Online, the features enabled depends on the region/country you select, i.e. if you select Asia, you will only get news & weather.
> 
> Alternatively, use VO code 6AL, instead of updating the FDL.
> 
> For F30, non-NBT, this is how we've been activating.


Tried selecting all other countries other than Singapore but it just doesn't show anything. Went to Germany, UK, Denmark, Australia, etc and back. Quite perplexed. 

Great to know a fellow Singaporean within the forum and engaging in this issue.


----------



## DTee (Dec 7, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Off the VIN Plate of a Malaysian F10.
> 
> I have PM'd one to you.


Shawn,

Do you think that NBT HU could be tricked into accepting a fake VIN in order to code the 6AL which is working for BNW Live?

Or create a new VO for S615A might do the trick?

Can you PM me the VIN plate to try?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DTee said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Do you think that NBT HU could be tricked into accepting a fake VIN in order to code the 6AL which is working for BNW Live?
> 
> ...


Well, as I wrote above, I can not find TELEMATIK_VIN in HU_NBT. Without this, you have no way to change Combox VIN as you can with older CMB_MEDIA / HU_CIC combination.

Where will you use this magic VIN?

Certainly not in your actual VO or you could have huge problems. If you change HU_NBT VIN, none of your FSC Codes for Navigation, Voice Recognition, BMW Apps, Sat Radio, Speed Limit Info, etc. will work.


----------



## kon (Jan 6, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> But if you use 6AL, that is BMW Live, not BMW Online.


account was locked, so couldn't reply 

before we VO code 6AL to our car, we got BMW Online working fine by coding FDL directly. While using BMW Online, we noticed the menu items is dependent upon which country we set BMW Online with, UK seems to give us the most function.

After learning VO coding from you (on F30), I remove the FDL code, and add in 6AL, it also works with the exception that the idrive menu show BMW Live instead of BMW Online (but whichever it is, once we're in, the top left menu always show BMW Live)... hence my earlier question (on F30) what's the diff between BMW ONline & LIve. But either way, it works - with all the bell & whistle BMW Live is marketed for.

With the exception his is HU-NBT, I thought he could try both ways of getting BMW Online or Live like i've did in the past, hopefully one of them would work.

Both of our cars is from Singapore, so data via bluetooth is already enabled by default, and we don't have BMW Assist meddling in our system.


----------

